# External USB fan for Edge



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Really, the very first question is this necessary for Edge? I know it is for the Bolt, as I have personally used with good success (four years no failure of Bolt+), underneath the Bolt with cablecard cover removed. But I have read some reports Edge is a different design, therefore this is not an issue.

If an external cooling fan is still recommended for Edge, which one would your recommend?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I had a fan with a Bolt, but never used it when I replaced it with an Edge. Knock on wood, no issues so far.


----------

